# logo mais



## Dymn

Buenas,

Leyendo este tweet sobre politiqueo brasileño si me permitís:

_Chego em Pelotas, onde logo mais participo de uma plenária, e recebo a triste notícia que a estátua de Simões Lopes Neto foi alvo de vandalismo e recebeu uma suástica, símbolo do nazismo, na testa. Tempos difíceis, de intolerância, desrespeito e pregação ao ódio._

Sé que _logo _no tiene el mismo significado que _luego _en castellano de España, que sería algo así como "ya, en seguida", pero no logro entender qué matiz le añade "mais". Entiendo que la autora del tweet aún no ha participado del pleno, ¿no?

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Um pouco mais tarde ela vai participar da plenária.


----------



## Dymn

Entendo. Então não tem o mesmo sentido de imediatez do que se coloco apenas _logo_, certo?


----------



## patriota

Seria possível dizer apenas _logo_ com o mesmo sentido, mas simplesmente não é comum. Com o sentido de "_um pouco mais tarde_"/"_dentro de algumas hora_s", para fatos que temos certeza de que serão concretizados no mesmo dia, costumamos dizer sempre "_logo mais_".

Se fosse mais imediato: _daqui a pouco_, _em instantes_ etc.

Com a palavra _logo_ isolada, dizemos frases como: "_Se tudo der certo, logo estaremos ricos_". Além, claro, dos outros sentidos do vocábulo:

_Vem logo!_ -_ Vem já!
Acredita que fui cair logo no grupo do Marcos?_ - _Acredita que fui cair justamente..._


----------



## Dymn

Agora entendi, obrigado Patriota.


----------



## Carfer

Lembrando, para referência futura, que a locução '_logo mais_' é especificamente brasileira.


----------



## gato radioso

Se quiserem alguns exemplos em castelhano:
_
Llego a Pelotas donde *acto seguido* voy a participar... _(se a plenária for imediatamente posterior à chegada)
_Llego a Pelotas donde voy a participar* en seguida* en ...._( "     "    ")
_Llego a Pelotas donde *a continuación* voy a participar... _(a plenária vai ser posterior à chegada mais pode ser imediatamente ou um bocado mais tarde, a ideia de imediatez não tão absoluta como em _"acto seguido_", há uma certa ambigüidade)
_Llego a Pelotas, donde *más tarde/después* voy a participar _(é certo que haverá plenária mais não se diz se vai ser uma coisa imediata ou haverá algum outro ato intermédio)


----------



## Dymn

Carfer said:


> Lembrando, para referência futura, que a locução '_logo mais_' é especificamente brasileira.


Quais opções seriam as mais habituais em Portugal com esse significado?


----------



## Carfer

'_Daqui a pouco', 'daqui a bocado', '(um pouco) mais tarde'_, ou, simplesmente, a indicação do período do dia_, _por exemplo _'(logo) à tarde/de manhã/(logo) à noite, ligo-te'._


----------



## Dymn

Obrigado Carfer


----------



## Carfer

Ah! Esqueci-me de outra muito comum e que, na realidade, é a gémea da expressão brasileira, apenas com a ordem invertida: 'mais logo'.


----------



## gvergara

Olá,

Dei com esta oração que parece ser uma mistura entre os usos brasileiros e portugueses. A seguinte oração soa natural nessas duas variedades de português? Contexto: Um homem morava num hotel, mas o gerente pediu para ele se mudar. Foi embora, mas não sabe onde ir, até que chega à Lapa e entra num bar, onde pede ao garçom:

_Por favor, entrega esta mala ao Espanhol quando ele chegar, pede que ele guarde aí para mim até *logo mais à noite*._
*De "Aqui estamos todos nus" de Fernando Sabino*

Desde ja muito obrigado,

G.


----------



## Vanda

Naturalíssima para nós.


----------



## gvergara

Vanda said:


> Naturalíssima para nós.


Estou certíssimo disso, especialmente se foi escrita pelo meu herói Sabino, mas... traduziria-se mais ou menos como _más a la noche(cita)_?


----------



## Vanda

E lembre-se que ele era mineiro, como eu! Quanto à tradução, espanhol não é bem meu forte. vou deixar pros meninos/as.


----------



## Ari RT

Não sei como diria isso em ES. Há aí duas informações:
- até a noite; e
- por pouco tempo.
Ficou implícito em 'logo mais à noite' que a hora marcada para o resgate da mala não tardaria. Ou o solicitante quer fazer parecer que não tardaria, o que dá no mesmo. De outra forma, seria simplesmente 'guardar até logo mais a noite'.
Na falta de melhor recurso, eu diria 'que la cuide un rato, que de noche vengo a por ella.'
Esse 'logo mais' é o 'pronto' espanhol de 'hasta pronto'. Mas eu não saberia como encaixar essa palavra na sentença acima, mantendo a mesma estrutura. Ou bem eu prometeria voltar pela mala 'pronto' ou bem à noite. Pronto anochece y vengo a por ella?


----------



## gvergara

Obrigado pelas suas respostas. Tão concisamente assim como em português, não sei, talvez o que suspeito: más a la nochecita. O diminutivo nochecita entrega essa informação que entrega logo mais, eu acho. Alternativamente, eu reformularia e diria algo assim como _... que me la guarde de acá a la noche(cita_).


----------



## guihenning

gvergara said:


> traduziria-se


Cuidado com a ênclise com o futuro do pretérito, gvergara: ela é proibida. Prefira 'se traduziria', 'poderia se traduzir/ser traduzida' ou 'traduzir-se-ia' — se o contexto for formal.


Carfer said:


> é a gémea da expressão brasileira, apenas com a ordem invertida: 'mais logo'.


Que é a variante menos utilizada de 'logo mais', mas que ainda se ouve aqui e ali "_até mais logo!_"


----------



## gvergara

guihenning said:


> Cuidado com a ênclise com o futuro do pretérito, gvergara: ela é proibida.


Sim, claro, suponho a colocação dos pronomes oblíquos sempre será uma dor de cabeça para a maior parte das pessoas que aprendem a língua portuguesa... Obrigado


----------

